

3% flat tax (UK) - A proposal - rayhano
http://rayhano.com/post/37183027262/3-flat-tax-to-replace-ni-it-cgt-and-ct

======
mjpa
If i'm reading it right, you basically pay 3% tax on any unspent cash (under
the non-depreciating assets) - how does that make sense?!

